# Olcott kings



## ducksdemise

went to olcott on Saturday what a trip
We went 7 for 9 
6 kings
Over 105lbs of fish
Largest 24#
1 small steelhead 
This was my 3rd day of fishing for Salmon on Lake O
6 fish were taken on a meat rig The 24#
Hit a spoon I painted up with some glitter
I’m hooked!!!!


----------



## GradeA

Nice jim, glad you got into them, makes you not even want to go out for walleye i bet?


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Nice bunch of fish


----------



## Kwall

Very nice, nothing like a big king ripping line , hopefully will get back next weekend.


----------



## D J

Nice job - we were up late last week too. I believe you were at the cleaners right after us on Saturday.

A little belated for my report, but that is the price you pay for taking a few vacation days. The size on the kings this year out of Olcott was incredible. We caught mostly mature fish in the upper teens to low twenties, which was a first for us. Normally we see a mix of age classes.

Most of our fish came off spoons and meat. We ran flies some, but they didn't work for us until our last day. The general spread was:

Riggers: 50, 60, and 80
Divers: 150 to 250
300 and 400 copper

Our 400 copper was pretty hot...not as much for the 300. The deeper riggers worked well too. Good luck to any others heading up. Make sure you check your gear, as we broke 3 fish off over the three days we fished, which gets expensive when you lose a dipsy, spinny, and meat rig. It is all worth it to hear the sound of the drags screaming though.


----------



## Rodbuster

Hard to beat that drag screaming. Everybody jumps at the same time. 
Good job on the Kings.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

heard a report you don't have to buy a license up there right now
any truth to that???


----------



## s.a.m

TRIPLE-J said:


> heard a report you don't have to buy a license up there right now
> any truth to that???


That's what I read. Till labor day I believe


----------



## D J

TRIPLE-J said:


> heard a report you don't have to buy a license up there right now
> any truth to that???


Anyone can fish through September 2nd without a license:
https://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/117603.html


----------



## TRIPLE-J

ok thank you
thought I had read that someplace wasn't sure tho


----------



## reelwonders

Anyone ever fish the rivers for them? I plan to take my twin boy (12) this year. Don't need honey holes, but with two youth anglers, any advise is appreciated!


----------



## HappySnag

reelwonders said:


> Anyone ever fish the rivers for them? I plan to take my twin boy (12) this year. Don't need honey holes, but with two youth anglers, any advise is appreciated!


you can fish niagara river or olcat from shore.


----------

